# Need remote control latch for catapult



## 48builder (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first post here. Cool forum. Every year I do my best to scare the neighborhood kids (and adults). I've dressed up as scarecrow, had a dummy swing down out of a tree, the usual jumping out from behind bushes, etc.

This year I'm trying to set up a remote controlled catapult to launch something at them as they walk down my sidewalk. I figure I'll find some fake bat or something along that line to throw.

I found directions for building a motion sensor, (http://booityourself.blogspot.com/2010/09/foot-trip-sensor-for-halloween-scare.html) more like a trip sensor, and I'd like to connect that to a catapult. I found a catapult at Edmund Scientific that looks like it will work.

I just need a latch that will release it as my victims walk down the path. The latch can be any voltage, I'll just buy a converter.

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.

Walt


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Electr...122?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc26785ca

How about something like this. You could loop your catapult string around the deadbolt, which will withdraw when energized, releasing the catapult.


----------



## 48builder (Sep 23, 2014)

That looks like it might work! I need to get my catapult and see how it is released but it looks promising.

Thank you!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You could try a trunk release solenoid.Amazon.com : Install Essentials 522T Trunk Release Solendo Kit : Car [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41RKHT1A60L.


----------



## 48builder (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't know why I didn't think of that. I think I have some door lock solenoids here from a custom car project I'm working on. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

*Pneumatic Catapult?*

Have you built your catapult yet?
An air cylinder with an electric solenoid might be pretty cool.
Here is something I found on youtube:


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I was going to suggest a trunk solenoid too. Back in my custom car days when we would shave the door handles off, we would use those to pop the doors open. They have a good amount of torc and easy to find. Good luck!


----------

